# Serious Problems ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am about to lose it tonight.

Today I spent the afternoon at Sprint, because when using my new i-Phone ... and trying to log into FB ... I have constantly been notified that apparently someone has been trying to hack into my FB account, too! The locations this time came from San Jose, California ... and, someplace in Missouri ... amongst other places. 

So, after spending a great deal of time at Sprint this afternoon ... and, trying to contact FB for me ... it was determined by a very nice guy at Sprint ... that my FB account, too, has been hacked into. It was advised that I immediately close out the FB account ... because hackers (if you have been hearing this on the news) are into FB, big time ... not only causing viruses ... but, also causing major identity theft. (I just recently wrote a thread here about the Citibank fraud department keeping in touch with us ... due to the possibility of someone trying to compromise our account)

Anyway ... I have spent at least the last hour trying to get into my FB account to close it ... and, to no avail! I am asked questions to change my password (which I have done several times over the past few days) and to even change my password on my AOL account. I followed the directions and answered all the security questions ... to only be taken back to changing to another password, etc ... and, still not being able to get into my account.

So, here I am ... not even being able to let my FB friends know what is up. I have at least wanted all my friends to know that I have to close out the account ... and would then open up another FB account, under a different name (advised by Sprint and Facebook) 

And, before I forget ... do not think because those of us who have Mac or any other Apple products, cannot contact viruses, or have our computers hacked into. Some time back ... one of our SM members shared that they have a relative who works for Apple ... and, that Apple is no longer exempt from catching viruses, etc. And, that was once again confirmed to me today.

So, now I have to take my Mac and my i-Pad to a specialist to have them checked out again. And, in the meantime, I will probably have to make changes on my new i-Phone, too. It is so darn frustrating. 

With all of this, I don't see how I can be online for a few days. I am so angry that this crap goes on and that we constantly have to be on guard with hackers and identity theft. 

So, please don't think I am intentionally ignoring anyone or your posts. That's not my style anyway ... those of you who really know me ... know that.

Geez ... I am so angry!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

These things are so frustrating and leave us feeling violated. I feel for you and know what your going through. Try not to aggravate yourself and make yourself sick. It's very hard to do, but think of the more positive things in your life....breathe....good luck in changing your password and creating new accounts. It will all be okay in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Just look into Snowballs eyes that should make you feel better


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm so sorry this is going on with you. How horrible as well as frustrating. It seems like Pandora's box opened as far as hacking goes. Hope they can sweep your devices and get things straightened out. As for FB - is there such a thing as being able to speak to a human being there? (Or are they all leaving with their millions? :angry Hoping you can get somewhere tomorrow with this and thanks for the heads up. 
Do you want me to post on FB that your FB account was hacked and that you apologize for not getting on it but hope the situation will be remedied soon? Let me know. (((HUGS)))


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Its just so sad that people don't have more productive things to do with their lives than spread these viruses!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm so sorry this is going on with you. How horrible as well as frustrating. It seems like Pandora's box opened as far as hacking goes. Hope they can sweep your devices and get things straightened out. As for FB - is there such a thing as being able to speak to a human being there? (Or are they all leaving with their millions? :angry Hoping you can get somewhere tomorrow with this and thanks for the heads up.
> Do you want me to post on FB that your FB account was hacked and that you apologize for not getting on it but hope the situation will be remedied soon? Let me know. (((HUGS)))


Thank you so much, Sue. And, yes, could you please post something on FB for me? I would really appreciate it.

I tried to find a phone number for FB ... but, there is none. I find this scary when one cannot contact a human being in a case such as this one. 

I just tried again several times ... to get into my FB account and cannot.  Every time they ask to change the password ... and, then when I do ... they insist I also change the password on my AOL account! I am not kidding ... I changed my passwords at least ten times on each account. I finally gave up ... because now I don't trust AOL either. The other day I tried to reach AOL by phone ... and, was told because I am not a "paying member" that their tech support cannot help! Huh?! I didn't know AOL had any paying members! This is crazy!

This is becoming a nightmare. Something is really wrong with the whole thing. No help from FB or AOL ... no wonder our country is going to pot. (just my personal opinion)

Thank you, again, Sue, for anything you can do to help get a message out to my FB friends. :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mommatee said:


> Its just so sad that people don't have more productive things to do with their lives than spread these viruses!!!


I think our justice system is going to have to start coming down very hard on anyone who hacks computers. Homeland Security has shared with the public that one of our major concerns is terrorism bringing down the WWW. With that, my opinion and/or question is ... then why are we allowing anyone who is caught ... to get away with hacking into our computers. At the least, they should be put into prison cells without any kind of communication ... no cell phones, no computers ... nada. 

Identity theft is happening at an alarming rate. Yesterday, Anderson Cooper did a show with experts explaining how this is happening. Unfortunately, until it happens to one of us ... often, I don't think it is taken seriously.

I started another thread here a few days ago about identity theft. And, some SM members shared that they have already been victims of serious cases of identity theft.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow what a night mare! I thought AOL was a paid subscription service,even if it isn't, they should give better service! I had someone try to hack my FB but I set the security to high, password isn't in English,and I set it up that I have to name my computer,which is also no tin English,hoping to avoid being hacked... I'm sure it will be,they're pretty determined lot.

I wish they had stiffer penalties for hacking,life in prison comes to mind!

Please hang in there and hopefully if anyone here is friended on your FB,they'll spread the word to let folks know...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Will post now, Marie. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I think our justice system is going to have to start coming down very hard on anyone who hacks computers. Homeland Security has shared with the public that one of our major concerns is terrorism bringing down the WWW. With that, my opinion and/or question is ... then why are we allowing anyone who is caught ... to get away with hacking into our computers. At the least, they should be put into prison cells without any kind of communication ... no cell phones, no computers ... nada.
> 
> Identity theft is happening at an alarming rate. Yesterday, Anderson Cooper did a show with experts explaining how this is happening. Unfortunately, until it happens to one of us ... often, I don't think it is taken seriously.
> 
> I started another thread here a few days ago about identity theft. And, some SM members shared that they have already been victims of serious cases of identity theft.


You'd be surprised how many in prison have access to the internet....like it's a basic human right....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - i posted on my FB page since we have a lot of the same friends (I think). I was afraid to post on your page with the hacking issue. Good luck.

Did you go to the FB Help Center page...with reporting hacking and reporting problems?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Wow what a night mare! I thought AOL was a paid subscription service,even if it isn't, they should give better service! I had someone try to hack my FB but I set the security to high, password isn't in English,and I set it up that I have to name my computer,which is also no tin English,hoping to avoid being hacked... I'm sure it will be,they're pretty determined lot.
> 
> I wish they had stiffer penalties for hacking,life in prison comes to mind!
> 
> Please hang in there and hopefully if anyone here is friended on your FB,they'll spread the word to let folks know...


Michelle, AOL used to charge a fee. But, then they started offering free service ... well, except to those who use dial up.

And, yes, these hackers are determined. They are in so many countries all over the world. 

I, too, think they have to give stiff penalties to hackers. 

Sue is helping me get a message out on FB. And, I don't mind if anyone else spreads the word.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Will post now, Marie. :wub:





Snowbody said:


> Marie - i posted on my FB page since we have a lot of the same friends (I think). I was afraid to post on your page with the hacking issue. Good luck.
> 
> Did you go to the FB Help Center page...with reporting hacking and reporting problems?


Thank you, Sue.:tender:

And, yes, I went to that page several times. I'd get so far and that is when I would have to change the password ... again ... and, then also go to AOL and change my email password. Then, I would try to sign into FB with my new password ... to no avail! I tried several times! I am locked out. I just don't know what else to do. Even Sprint could not find a number to phone FB! I saw him try several times ... and, even the guy helping me at Sprint thought that was crazy that they don't have a phone contact number.

Thank you, again, Sue, for your help in posting something on FB. :smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if that's why Warren Buffet , who's usually a good barometer of things to invest in FB.. if there's no phone number ,that's not good.

I do know you can delete a FB account,my friend ,who committed suicide in Feb, who suffered from paranoid dilusions brought on by painkillers and anti depressants perscribed after a stroke... deleted her FB, just before her suicide,so it can be done.I know it has a serious hacker issue...


I know if you try to log into FB a bunch of times and it fails,it will lock you out.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, I have a "Friend" on FB who actually WORKS for FB! I'll be happy to message him to see if there is anything he can do. It's a long shot but it couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> Marie, I have a "Friend" on FB who actually WORKS for FB! I'll be happy to message him to see if there is anything he can do. It's a long shot but it couldn't hurt to try!


Oh, Robin, thank you! I would really appreciate that. 

Last night I did google to see if anyone else has been having problems ... and, indeed, many many members are locked out of their FB accounts!! It appears as though it has something to do with our mobile phones. So many people have experienced the exact same thing as me ... going through the steps instructed by FB ... and, then still not being able to access their accounts. And, also like me ... understandably, people are now reluctant to give more personal information to FB ... because it is being shared all over the place ... and, that is no secret ... just read the fine print.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Marie,

When you attempt to access FB, are you always using your phone? If so, please try using a computer -- yours or a friend's (or if you have a friend you REALLY trust, you can give them your info & they can try to log on from their computer). A lot of times, this is an issue w/the MOBILE APP -- not facebook or the phone itself. 

Also, there is a setting on FB that can alert you if an "unrecognized" device logs on to your account. That COULD be the reason for logins in CA & MO -- it may be picking up your NEW iphone as an unrecognized device & the "location indicators" are often incorrect. (Have you ever seen posts from your friends showing they're in some other far away state when they're sitting right next to you? Happens all the time.)

I am unclear on who/what is telling you to change your AOL password. Is that coming from FB? Spring? AOL? 

But first...try logging in on a computer. If you can do that, you'll need to uninstall the FB app on your phone & reinstall it. Let's hope it is something this simple. Good Luck!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Marie,

Sorry to hear that you're having these issues. A few weeks ago, my aol account was hacked into. Luckily my son noticed it immediately and I was able to change the password and regain control before any damage was done. Then, last week, fraudulent charges were made on our credit card. The bank phoned us and they decided it would be best to cancel that credit card and issue us a new one. My computer hard drive also died last week.... so computers and I have not been on good terms lately. 

When I was hacked I went on my aol account and changed my password. We also had a hard time changing our password on AOL... we had to call and we were on the phone literally for about an hour, answering questions to prove that it was our account. :blink::blink: Then I deleted all of my old mail, deleted mail, etc. I also deleted most of my list of contacts. I figured that if I was ever hacked into again, I would give the hacker the least amount of information possible. My son also suggested a program called 1password that stores and encrypts all of your passwords for you, so it's harder for a hacker to figure them out. 

I'm so lucky that my son is a major computer expert, so he was able to help me get things back to normal. If you need any advice/help I can definitely ask him, so feel free to PM me. I really hope that your problems get resolved soon, Marie... so frustrating!!!

Hugs. Debbie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, he said call the FB help desk. Of course he didn't give me a number so I googled it! Support for Facebook by Avatech Support 1-800-746-0421. Hopefully, someone there will be able to help you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so sorry that you've having to go through this. I know how frustrating it can be. And it seems to be getting even easier for the hackers.

I was just notified this morning that my company VISA (which is the primary VISA that we use for New Mexico charges and which has a $100K limit) has been compromised. They have closed the account after verifying the last charges and will overnight me a new card.

About 4 years ago my debit card was hacked and they cleaned out my bank account for around $7,500. The Bank ended up having to "eat" the erroneous transactions and I did get my money back after a lot of paperwork. The thing that makes this even harder is that these charges where from all over the world including England, Canada, Chad, Shangai and several other places. None were made from the US and it was believed that the hacker got this info from PayPal.

Currently if I make any charges over the internet, I do it on a prepaid credit card that has a specific low amount on it. It's inconvenient to have to make this purchase, but it's really the only way I feel safe. I used to have a credit card with a $300 limit that I used for internet charges but the bank kept raising the limit. I had wanted it at the $300 limit for safety reasons.

It's really scary what these hackers can and will do.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sorry you are dealing with this Marie :grouphug: must be SO annoying!!!

I hope in your new account, these annoying hackers will leave you alone!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I did post on my FB account since I was worried about posting on yours. Marsha, Liza, Dianne Belk, Pam and Nanci posted comments and were sorry it happened and Nanci wondered why she didn't hear back from you with messaging so now she says she knows why.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie...so very sorry you have all this 'mess' going on!! Hope you can get things straightened out very soon!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I had some credit card experiences similar to Lynn - for online, I now only use one card that sends me an email whenever an online purchase is made. Both Bank of America and Chase have caught and stopped fraudulent transactions before they ever hit my account because they were so very different from what I normally charge.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maggieh said:


> I had some credit card experiences similar to Lynn - for online, I now only use one card that sends me an email whenever an online purchase is made. Both Bank of America and Chase have caught and stopped fraudulent transactions before they ever hit my account because they were so very different from what I normally charge.


same for me. I use only one card to do online purchases. Bank of America send's me an e-mail for each transaction being posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> Marie, he said call the FB help desk. Of course he didn't give me a number so I googled it! Support for Facebook by Avatech Support 1-800-746-0421. Hopefully, someone there will be able to help you.


Robin, you are so sweet!:tender: Thank you so much for trying to help.

I called the phone number several times today ... the one above that you provided for me. I kept on getting a busy signal. But, I didn't give up. Finally, later this afternoon, when I called again ... the phone was ringing. It rang ... and rang ... and rang. And, then the ringing stopped ... and I was disconnected! :w00t: I'll try again tomorrow morning. 

Maybe I should call our financial advisor and see if they have a direct number to FB! Maybe if FB thinks we want to buy mega shares ... they will provide a number! Just kidding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Robin, you are so sweet!:tender: Thank you so much for trying to help.
> 
> I called the phone number several times today ... the one above that you provided for me. I kept on getting a busy signal. But, I didn't give up. Finally, later this afternoon, when I called again ... the phone was ringing. It rang ... and rang ... and rang. And, then the ringing stopped ... and I was disconnected! :w00t: I'll try again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Maybe I should call our financial advisor and see if they have a direct number to FB! Maybe if FB thinks we want to buy mega shares ... they will provide a number! Just kidding.


Marie - all the customer service people were out buying Lamborghini's today, polo ponies tomorrow, and mansions on Sunday. Maybe by Monday they'll have settled down. :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nervusrek said:


> Marie,
> 
> When you attempt to access FB, are you always using your phone? If so, please try using a computer -- yours or a friend's (or if you have a friend you REALLY trust, you can give them your info & they can try to log on from their computer). A lot of times, this is an issue w/the MOBILE APP -- not facebook or the phone itself.
> 
> ...


I decided to unistall the FB app on my phone this morning. So, that part is done. 

Bobbi, thank you so much for your help. I have a feeling you are exactly right about why I am suddenly having problems with my FB account. If only someone could help from FB ... this is frustrating that one can't get through to anyone with FB to speak in real time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> Marie,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're having these issues. A few weeks ago, my aol account was hacked into. Luckily my son noticed it immediately and I was able to change the password and regain control before any damage was done. Then, last week, fraudulent charges were made on our credit card. The bank phoned us and they decided it would be best to cancel that credit card and issue us a new one. My computer hard drive also died last week.... so computers and I have not been on good terms lately.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are very lucky! A couple of years ago I had my MAC checked for viruses, etc. However, I never really understood what work was really checked out on the computer. I admit ... I am not too smart when it comes to computer issues.

Thank you for offering to help, Debbie. That means so much to me. I will probably PM you ... if anything, to ask what questions I might need to ask when we take my MAC and i-Pad in to check for hacking or virus issues.

Hugs back to you!

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm so sorry that you've having to go through this. I know how frustrating it can be. And it seems to be getting even easier for the hackers.
> 
> I was just notified this morning that my company VISA (which is the primary VISA that we use for New Mexico charges and which has a $100K limit) has been compromised. They have closed the account after verifying the last charges and will overnight me a new card.
> 
> ...


I guess I will consider the route you have gone with prepaid credit cards to use online. Actually, the only time I usually use PayPal is for donations to AMA and GME. 

I am beginning to wonder if the world can ever get these hacker issues under control. Again, it is so scary. 

Thank you for sharing your experiences, Lynn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> I am sorry you are dealing with this Marie :grouphug: must be SO annoying!!!
> 
> I hope in your new account, these annoying hackers will leave you alone!!


Thank you, Kat.:wub:


Snowbody said:


> Marie - I did post on my FB account since I was worried about posting on yours. Marsha, Liza, Dianne Belk, Pam and Nanci posted comments and were sorry it happened and Nanci wondered why she didn't hear back from you with messaging so now she says she knows why.


Thank you, Sue, for the update. I really appreciate it. If you don't mind, could you please give Nanci my email address? I am sorry I haven't been able to read her message on FB. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie...so very sorry you have all this 'mess' going on!! Hope you can get things straightened out very soon!


Thank you, Terry.:tender:



maggieh said:


> I had some credit card experiences similar to Lynn - for online, I now only use one card that sends me an email whenever an online purchase is made. Both Bank of America and Chase have caught and stopped fraudulent transactions before they ever hit my account because they were so very different from what I normally charge.


Yes, Citibank has been good at checking to make sure it was me who made purchases that seemed out of the ordinary.



MalteseJane said:


> same for me. I use only one card to do online purchases. Bank of America send's me an e-mail for each transaction being posted.


What I have liked about PayPal is that they have immediately asked for confirmation on purchases I have made.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I will give it to Nanci.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Marie,

I do have a Mac... but the fact that my aol account was hacked or that your Facebook account was hacked has nothing to do with the fact that we have a mac. My son explained to me that the hackers run programs that try various passwords. When they get a "hit" they know they're in. They can use your account to send strange things or viruses to your contacts. They can also look through to see what other information they can get from your account, like passwords to other accounts or credit card numbers. If you had nothing like that information on Facebook, then they can only do so much with you account. My son also sent me a link today that showed that the AOL password that I thought was "safe" and "creative" was actually commonly used and probably one of the first ones that hacker would try. Here's the link to that list: http://www.duosecurity.com/docs/top250gawker.txt The number before the password shows how many people out of 36,500 users on websites that have been hacked had that particular password.

My son is a computer guy for a large university, so he deals with computer stuff all day long. I asked him what he would advise you to do. He said that a virus is still very unlikely on a mac, especially if you've been keeping your mac updates current. He also said that hacking into your computer is possible, but if you use a router it's almost impossible and unlikely. He said that if someone brought him their mac and asked him to check it for viruses he wouldn't even know what to do because there is really nothing to check.

He said to reset your password on Facebook if you can and change all of your other passwords too. If you can't reset your password, maybe you can use the "recover your account through the help of your friends" option on the password reset page. 

I just wanted to add that I know exactly how you're feeling. When my aol account was hacked I was so upset. I really did feel violated. I hated the idea that someone could be reading my emails or sending viruses to my friends. So I hope that you get this resolved soon.

I hope this helps a little. :blink::blink:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Re PayPal - I've had fraudulent credit card charges happen 4 times. 3 of the 4 times it was on the credit card stored in PayPal shortly after I had used PayPal for a purchase or donation. The fraud folks at B of A told me that was "not uncommon" with PayPal when you store your credit card information, so I removed the credit card information and closed the account. I can still use PayPal to make donations if there is no other way, I just have to enter credit card info and then watch it like a hawk. Haven't had a problem with that approach in the 3 years I've used it. 

The other fraudulent charge I had was when someone was pulling credit card numbers linked to an airline's frequent flier programs and trying to purchase airline tickets. The airline's own reservations system flagged the attempt to buy two airline tickets to Nigeria and called me to see if I was actually making the purchase. The amount never made it to my credit card because they stopped the transaction; I closed that card and opened a new one and no problems since. 

I do think PayPal either has security problems or has so many hackers going after it because it's widely used that we are at risk when we use that method of payment.

FYI - I received a very official looking email yesterday supposedly from PayPal saying that someone was using my account. Fortunately I compared the email address and links on that message from earlier messages from PayPal and it was a phishing email. There are a bunch of phishing emails going around from Facebook and Amazon right now too, so be careful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Re PayPal - I've had fraudulent credit card charges happen 4 times. 3 of the 4 times it was on the credit card stored in PayPal shortly after I had used PayPal for a purchase or donation. The fraud folks at B of A told me that was "not uncommon" with PayPal when you store your credit card information, so I removed the credit card information and closed the account. I can still use PayPal to make donations if there is no other way, I just have to enter credit card info and then watch it like a hawk. Haven't had a problem with that approach in the 3 years I've used it.
> 
> The other fraudulent charge I had was when someone was pulling credit card numbers linked to an airline's frequent flier programs and trying to purchase airline tickets. The airline's own reservations system flagged the attempt to buy two airline tickets to Nigeria and called me to see if I was actually making the purchase. The amount never made it to my credit card because they stopped the transaction; I closed that card and opened a new one and no problems since.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I will close PayPal down, too. So, the only other source that I can think of that has my credit card number is i-tunes. Should I worry about that, too?

Maggie, thank you so much for sharing your experiences with PayPal and the other information you have shared.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nervusrek said:


> Marie,
> 
> When you attempt to access FB, are you always using your phone? If so, please try using a computer -- yours or a friend's (or if you have a friend you REALLY trust, you can give them your info & they can try to log on from their computer). A lot of times, this is an issue w/the MOBILE APP -- not facebook or the phone itself.
> 
> ...


Bobbi, Debbie, and all of my friends who responded to my thread ... please see update below!:chili::chili:



harrysmom said:


> Marie,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're having these issues. A few weeks ago, my aol account was hacked into. Luckily my son noticed it immediately and I was able to change the password and regain control before any damage was done. Then, last week, fraudulent charges were made on our credit card. The bank phoned us and they decided it would be best to cancel that credit card and issue us a new one. My computer hard drive also died last week.... so computers and I have not been on good terms lately.
> 
> ...


Bobbi and Debbie ... Thank you so much for helping me with your advice and feedback. I think you hit the problems right on the nose with the i-Phone app and password issues. Later last night I tried once again to unlock my Facebook account ... and, it worked!!! So, I am back on FB. :chili::chili:

This time around when I tried to connect with FB ... the questions were a little different with the security questions. I was able to reset another password ... without having to reset another password with AOL. (I still wonder what the connection was between the password changes with FB and AOL) 

As far as my computer and i-Pad ... they are okay now. They are not hacked or have viruses. As for my i- Phone ... I uninstalled the FB app. 

I do think now that the problem started with adding the FB app to my i-Phone. However, I am still going to be vigilant after reading the experiences so many of you have had recently with your credit, debit, and hacking issues.

One thing I have always tried to be careful with is not using my credit card online ... except when I gave the information to PayPal and i-tunes. Oh, and QVC and HSN. I am one of the rare birds who won't access any of my billing accounts online .. I just don't trust anything anymore. And, I NEVER give the year of my birth to any source online. I change the year ... I know that if anyone has our birthdates ... it is a major source for identity theft. 

Sue, I am going to announce on FB that I am back. But, could you please do me a favor and also note on your wall that my Facebook account was not hacked? Otherwise, I am concerned my friends will now be afraid to post on my wall. I guess I thought my FB was hacked ... but, apparently the problem was due to the i-Phone app that I had installed. And, FB just had to make sure it was me and not someone else trying to access my FB account on th i-Phone app ... so, thus my account was locked. Again, I uninstalled the FB app on my i-Phone. I really don't need it right now. Thank you, again, Sue, for helping by letting my FB friends know why I wasn't able to respond to posts there.:smootch: 

Again, my computer and i-Pad are okay ... no viruses or hacking. 

Thank you, again, to all of my friends who responded to my thread. All of your posts have been so helpful. :tender:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that experience with PayPal. I have always been leary about paying for something over the net and that clinched it for me. There is a particular Program that I am very interested in purchasing, and it is not offered in the stores, only over the net through Pay Pal. Decision made...not purchase through PayPay.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news Marie!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad you could make sense of all of this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*Marie *- I just saw this and posted on my page. 

*Maggie* - another good way to see if a notice from a bank or credit card is really from them is that you need to see if it says your name in the salutation.
If it doesn't and it says something like "Dear Customer" "Dear Client" etc it is likely that it's phishing. And always forward that e-mail to the real website fraud dept.

I had my credit card number stolen a few weeks ago. I got an alert by e-mail -- didn't believe it but saw they had my name in the greeting. I closed it, went to the official site and my account and it had a notice that my account had been frozen and they needed me to call them right away. To the credit of the card company and observant vendors, they found the fraud within that day. They tried three times to use it and were stopped. This was right after I contributed to a charity. No good deed goes unpunished? :blink:


----------

